# Cauliflower



## Speedy Gonzales (May 2, 2011)

This is very simple and quick question can I feed Cauliflower to Tortoises? Also not just the leaf but the whole veg including white part?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2011)

Cauliflower is packed full of nutrition unfortunately most of it is not that beneficial to tortoises. Some ingredients in it are fact are just the opposite. It has a lop sided calcium/phophorus ratio among other things.


----------



## Missy (May 2, 2011)

I would stay away from feeding it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2011)

We do not feed it at all!


----------



## Speedy Gonzales (May 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> We do not feed it at all!



Too late I've already fed it, but they didn't even touch it so I guess I won't bother again.


----------



## DeanS (May 3, 2011)

Speedy Gonzales said:


> Too late I've already fed it, but they didn't even touch it so I guess I won't bother again.



Good! Not good for their systems...keep it simple...pretty much anything green will work...when summer gets here, offer them a little watermelon...very little! And when fall rolls around...let them indulge in a little pumpkin...I give mine pumpkin once a week from October until November...seeds and all!


----------



## Jacob (May 3, 2011)

Its bad for them its high in caclium and phosperate


----------

